# Non active members wearing rings etc



## Lowcarbjc

If a mason leaves his lodge because he relocates and is not active in any other lodge for a period of time for whatever reason, would it be wrong for him to still, while not being part of any lodge, wear his masonic ring or have a masonic sticker on his car/computer etc.


----------



## dfreybur

Once a Mason always a Mason.  A brother should maintain membership in at least one lodge so inactive is not the same as suspended NPD.

Once suspended we no longer have any say.  I think it would be nice for him to move on to other rings but I don't have any authority to insist.


----------



## Glen Cook

I can't answer for your jurisdiction, but in mine, he is still a Mason, just unaffiliated. Many jurisdictions will place limits on his participation. In Utah, he is considered a drone in the beehive of  Freemasonry.


----------



## Pscyclepath

Lowcarbjc said:


> If a mason leaves his lodge because he relocates and is not active in any other lodge for a period of time for whatever reason, would it be wrong for him to still, while not being part of any lodge, wear his masonic ring or have a masonic sticker on his car/computer etc.



As Brother Glen said, it would depend on the rules in your grand jurisdiction.  Typically, to leave your Lodge, you would need to either demit or withdraw.  Until then you stay on their books and would continue to receive an annual dues statement.  If you fail to pay dues for a two-year period, you are subject to being suspended for non-payment (SNPD), and would be the same as a suspended Mason until you catch on our dues, at which time you could be restored to normal status.  While suspended, you may not participate in any lodge activities, and you may not wear the emblems or regalia of the fraternity.

A Brother who demits or withdraws from his Lodge, and does not affiliate with any other lodge, is knows as a "Mason at large."  Here in Arkansas, for example, if a Mason at Large does not affiliate with a regular Lodge within one year, places  him in the status of a "willful nonaffiliate" and Masonic communication with the at-large brother is cut off and prohibited until he changes that status by joining a regular Lodge. (After one year, the fellow would no longer have a valid dues card, and would be detected by that means.)


----------



## BroBook

No


----------



## Glen Cook

BroBook said:


> No


Citation?


----------



## JMartinez

Well he's still in possession of the secrets of a mason. But the same could be said about suspended and expelled brethren.


----------



## brother josh

He is still a mason until he demits and even if that be the case the OB should still be lived by


----------



## coachn

JMartinez said:


> Well he's still in possession of the secrets of a mason. But the same could be said about suspended and expelled brethren.


What Secrets?


----------



## tldubb

Why should they not be allowed to wear their rings? I think we sometimes take things little bit to far, and I have not seen anything ritual or constitution that says anything to the contrary. A brother in my lodge not current with his dues is still my brother. Where in the ob does it say non-active member are not entitled benefits as a MM. By the way none active doesn't necessarily mean they are not current with dues!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Brethren, I think that this is really a non issue.

The non-active Brother is still a Mason. He can still prove via the regular ritualistic tests (grips & words) other wise referred to the "secrets of a Master Mason" that he is in fact a "Brother" even though his dues card may not be current and be able to actively attend the Lodge.


----------



## BroBook

Glen Cook said:


> Citation?


Once taken can not be ...,,,


----------



## Glen Cook

BroBook said:


> Once taken can not be ...,,,


Sorry. Too cryptic (pun intended) for me.  That language is not part of my rituals


----------



## BroBook

Well, let's try this I am saying no he does not have to stop wearing his light because in my jurisdiction once the O.B. Is taken it can not be laid aside.


----------



## mrpierce17

Once a brother is invested with the Secrets of masonry he is always a brother ( If he took his obligation seriously)  can he attend a tiled meeting of course not , who's to tell another grown man he can't wear his own property ? He's just not on the Square at that present time for what ever reason


----------



## coachn

mrpierce17 said:


> Once a brother is invested with the Secrets of masonry he is always a brother ( If he took his obligation seriously)  can he attend a tiled meeting of course not , who's to tell another grown man he can't wear his own property ? He's just not on the Square at that present time for what ever reason


WHAT SECRETS????  I'm a 32 degree mason and I am STILL waiting for these SECRETS?!?!?!


----------



## mrpierce17

coachn said:


> WHAT SECRETS????  I'm a 32 degree mason and I am STILL waiting for these SECRETS?!?!?!


Keep waiting they will come you have to become a 365th degree Mason even the conspirators don't have the knowledge of this it's the circle within the circle within the circle of the elite.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> *If you are looking to find the key to the Universe,
> I have some bad news and good news.
> The bad news is, there is no key to the Universe.
> The good news is, it has been left unlocked.*


I guess I should have explained.  the Universe *is* unlocked, but they just don't hand you the secrets.  You have to actually *look at* the Universe to find them.


----------



## Glen Cook

BroBook said:


> Well, let's try this I am saying no he does not have to stop wearing his light because in my jurisdiction once the O.B. Is taken it can not be laid aside.


What if he is expelled subsequent to trial?


----------



## mrpierce17

Glen Cook said:


> What if he is expelled subsequent to trial?


It's still his property


----------



## dfreybur

Glen Cook said:


> What if he is expelled subsequent to trial?



Then he has lost our permission and we have lost any authority over him.  Whatever he did to face trail the authority didn't work on him anyways.

While I wish him to no longer wear his ring it wasn't issued to him.  It's not like we can use his sword to cut the buttons off his coat and break the sword in front of him like a scene in a grade B movie.


----------



## Glen Cook

mrpierce17 said:


> It's still his property


Yes, but the question was if it would be wrong to wear it


----------



## Glen Cook

dfreybur said:


> Then he has lost our permission and we have lost any authority over him.  Whatever he did to face trail the authority didn't work on him anyways.
> 
> While I wish him to no longer wear his ring it wasn't issued to him.  It's not like we can use his sword to cut the buttons off his coat and break the sword in front of him like a scene in a grade B movie.



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branded_(TV_series) 

The issue is whether it is wrong to do so, not whether he can do so.  I agree that no one is likely to enforce it. While some states have laws regarding use of fraternal emblems, after the SCt stolen valor decision  in _Alvarez_, I question whether they would be enforceable.


----------



## dfreybur

Glen Cook said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branded_(TV_series)
> 
> The issue is whether it is wrong to do so, not whether he can do so.  I agree that no one is likely to enforce it. While some states have laws regarding use of fraternal emblems, after the SCt stolen valor decision  in _Alvarez_, I question whether they would be enforceable.



Wow, you remember the name of the old black and white series and recognized it from my description!

I figure if a brother is "inactive" as in no longer attends or is even NPD then I have no objection to his wearing our symbols.  I figure if a former brother has been expelled in a trail (including criminal trails but explicitly not including by edict) then I object to his wearing our symbols.  Not enforceable.


----------



## Glen Cook

For bonus points, I knew it was Chuck Conners.  I also watched him in Rifleman. Yeah, I'm that old.  

My favorite trivia joke:  the Mason was asked in proficiency exam how many workers there were on Solomon's Temple?  He gave the correct number, and even gave the divisions. Feeling oh so proud, he declared he was ready for the next question. 

"Name them."


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

mrpierce17 said:


> Keep waiting they will come you have to become a 365th degree Mason even the conspirators don't have the knowledge of this it's the circle within the circle within the circle of the elite.




Ha ha. I'm sorry, but that had to be the funniest thing I have heard all day.


----------



## JMartinez

Travelling Man91 said:


> Ha ha. I'm sorry, but that had to be the funniest thing I have heard all day.


If I am a supreme lord of the universe why have I not been informed!!!! And where can I pick up my kit??? Lol


----------



## Bill Lins

Under GLoTX, an "unaffiliated Mason" is still a Mason and, although subject to certain restrictions and denied certain privileges, may still wear Masonic jewelry and display Masonic emblems.

*Art. 373.  Non-Affiliates: Privileges Allowed and Denied.* 
An unaffiliated Mason, holding a dimit or its equivalent granted by a regular Lodge or the authorized Grand Secretary of this or any other Grand Jurisdiction with which we are in fraternal relations, may:
1. Visit a Lodge as provided in Art. 382.
2. Sign a petition for a new Lodge Under Dispensation (Art. 184), or for a new chartered Lodge (Art. 205) or affiliate with any Lodge in this State; provided that such unaffiliate, in any case, is domiciled in this Grand Jurisdiction.
3. March in a Funeral or other Masonic Procession or appear Masonically clothed at a Masonic funeral, when properly accredited and permitted by the Worshipful Master, upon satisfactorily accounting for his non-affiliation.

He shall not:
1. Preside over or fill any station or place in any Lodge.
2. Confer, or otherwise participate in conferring any degree.
3. Vote by ballot or otherwise on any matter coming before any Lodge, or lodge any protest whatever.
4. Address the Lodge or speak upon any matter before it, unless invited thereto by the Master presiding.
5. Participate in any official capacity, or in any organization or body whose membership is limited to Master Masons.
Unaffiliated Masons are amenable to Masonic Law and subject to Masonic discipline. (See Art. 495.)

*Art. 382. Non-Affiliates.* 
A non-affiliated Mason may not visit any Lodge in this jurisdiction more than three times unless he shall petition a Lodge for membership. If his petition is rejected he may be allowed to visit Lodges for one year thereafter, when he should again petition.


----------



## Canadian Paul

I was told that there is really no such thing as an 'official' masonic ring (that is, one specifically authorised by a Grand Jurisdiction) and that is certainly true of the two jurisdictions to which I belong. The only exceptions I am aware of are the 14th degree ring and the 33rd degree ring of the A&ASR of Canada. The exact composition of these rings as well has who may wear them and how is specified in its 'Statutes and regulations'.


----------



## Glen Cook

The Mother Supreme Council specifies the 33 ring as well, as does CBCS http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com. (Regalia, Para e)


----------



## Companion Joe

There are so many different scenarios for this, each one would have to be considered on a case by case basis.

For example, if you are moving from one lodge to another - be it across town or across the country - you demit and a little time passes before you settle in at a new lodge, by all means keep wearing your ring. You haven't left the craft. Of course, the proper chain of events would be for you to find a new lodge first, become a member of it, and then demit from your old lodge. That makes everything easier.

Next, let's say a guy demits for whatever reason with no intention of becoming a member anywhere. _Should_ he? No, but I don't think the ring ninjas will come around and stop him. If I knew this to be the case I would probably politely ask him to not present himself as a Mason. In Tennessee, most everything regarding membership is qualified with the tag line "in good standing." A demit is good for one year. After that, you are basically considered no longer a Mason, and restoring your membership is a little more detailed. "In good standing" pretty much means you have a current dues card.

If you have been suspended or expelled, you pretty much have been kicked out and disavowed by the fraternity, so no, your shouldn't wear Masonic emblems. But again, there isn't a whole lot you could do about it if he did other than tell anyone who asks "That man is not a Mason."


----------



## Levelhead

If hes suspended and YOU KNOW HIM TO BE SUCH. It would be against your MM OB to i guess discuss secrets.

Otherwise, a mason is a mason for life. You cant undo whats already been done. He just cant attend lodge.

Hes been through it, wear a ring!

Just cause your team didnt win the superbowl every year dont mean you cant wear your superbowl ring!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Glen Cook

Levelhead said:


> If hes suspended and YOU KNOW HIM TO BE SUCH. It would be against your MM OB to i guess discuss secrets.
> 
> Otherwise, a mason is a mason for life. You cant undo whats already been done. He just cant attend lodge.
> 
> Hes been through it, wear a ring!
> 
> Just cause your team didnt win the superbowl every year dont mean you cant wear your superbowl ring!
> 
> 
> Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


Absent expulsion or in some jurisdictions resignation


----------



## Companion Joe

While it seems some jurisdictions or branches have a reference to Mason for life or can't be undone, I am not familiar with it.

Just because someone may know the details of the degree work, that doesn't mean he is entitled to the benefits of the fraternity for life.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Question : So if a mason only pays his dues and never attendeds a meeting do you believe it's okay for him to wear his ring ?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Next question : why wouldn't he be a mason for life if he were not kicked out the craft ? He did take the same solem ob as other masons. Does being a mason only mean paying your dues ?


----------



## Companion Joe

What I believe or think is irrelevant. I'm just stating the letter of the law of my jurisdiction. If someone is not in good standing, then they are not entitled to the benefits of the fraternity.

If someone only pays his dues and never attends lodge, yes, he is entitled to wear a ring and even receive a Masonic funeral at his death. Personally, I refer to those men as "members" rather than "Masons."

If someone demits, he is essentially withdrawing from the craft. He made a decision that he no longer wished to be a part of the fraternity. Why should enjoy the benefits?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Companion Joe said:


> What I believe or think is irrelevant. I'm just stating the letter of the law of my jurisdiction. If someone is not in good standing, then they are not entitled to the benefits of the fraternity.
> 
> If someone only pays his dues and never attends lodge, yes, he is entitled to wear a ring and even receive a Masonic funeral at his death. Personally, I refer to those men as "members" rather than "Masons."
> 
> If someone demits, he is essentially withdrawing from the craft. He made a decision that he no longer wished to be a part of the fraternity. Why should enjoy the benefits?



I see what you are saying, but don't forget what makes us a mason.


----------



## Glen Cook

Travelling Man91 said:


> I see what you are saying, but don't forget what makes us a mason.


And what is that in your jurisdiction?


----------



## Glen Cook

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : So if a mason only pays his dues and never attendeds a meeting do you believe it's okay for him to wear his ring ?


Yes, as he is a Mason in good standing


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Bro cook, although we all may have slight changes in our rituals I believe what makes a man a free mason is universal. I won't say over the forum what it is though.


----------



## coachn

Travelling Man91 said:


> Next question : why wouldn't he be a mason for life if he were not kicked out the craft ?


He might be a *Mason* for life, but if he is no longer a member of the society, regardless of the reason why, he is no longer a *Freemason*.  And the reverse is also true.  To be a Freemason, as in, a paid up member, doesn't even require being a Mason.


Travelling Man91 said:


> He did take the same solem ob as other masons. Does being a mason only mean paying your dues ?


No, but being a Freemason does.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Coach why do you do that?  You know that when a brother says mason he means freemason.....


----------



## MarkR

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Coach why do you do that?  You know that when a brother says mason he means freemason.....


As far as I know, he's the only one who insists that Masons and Freemasons are different things.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Yeah hes insistent on us knowing the difference between a mason(stone worker) and freemasons


----------



## coachn

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Coach why do you do that?  You know that when a brother says mason he means freemason.....


Yes, I do know there are those who use these two words synonymously and I understand that such use is common throughout the Society. 

Why?  Because there are Brothers who are confused by their synonymous use.  It, pointing this out, truly does help those who do not accept the two are the same and who wish to gain clarity on the differences.  It also explains  much of the inconsistencies thinking men see within the Society.  It helps them make sense of what doesn't make sense when the two words are used synonymously.  It also helps bring clarity to a very confused world of inconsistent fabrication.

So, when the openings present themselves, I share.  I know from consistent back channel chatter that there are many Brothers who truly appreciate when I point this out.  It helps them make sense of things that make no sense when the two are use synonymously and they are better for it. They begin to see the Fraternity in a different Light and they are better for it.

Yes, I know that there are those who are annoyed by it.  That is their challenge to overcome.  The are not the one's that I support. 


MarkR said:


> As far as I know, he's the only one who insists that Masons and Freemasons are different things.


"As far as I know" being the operative phrase that supports your very strong foundation.  

For your consideration: I do not insist.  I convey.  There is a huge difference.  I learned the lessons of the FC.  If you haven't learned to distinguish the columns, and what they allude to, then you shall not know how to distinguish them and accept them as no different from each other.  And you shall build with that understanding and suffer from the results of your assumptions.

Here is a question back to both of you.  _What's the payoff for your insisting upon seeing no difference and disparaging those who do see differences?  I know mine.  Do you know yours?_


----------



## coachn

MarkR said:


> As far as I know, he's the only one who insists that Masons and Freemasons are different things.


BTW - I see that you are "P.V.M. Valley of Rochester, A&ASR".  I shall be doing a 6 hour workshop in your area on Sept. 19, 2015, from 8am to 4pm.  Perhaps you might want further light on this subject which may further you understanding as to "why?".

Please contact Brother Rich Bennett should you want more information on this Uncommon Masonic Education event.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Bro. Coach with all due respects, you still have yet to explain the difference between a Mason and a Freemason. I really would like to know the difference if there is a difference. From my understanding, I've heard freemasons call each other masons. I'm not talking about in ancient times, I'm asking about the use of the two words and how they differ in meanings. I believe calling someone a mason or freemason has the same context unless your talking about a trade. (Brick mason) although I prefer to call myself a freemason I have said I'm a Mason to shorten a conversation up.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

coachn said:


> BTW - I see that you are "P.V.M. Valley of Rochester, A&ASR".  I shall be doing a 6 hour workshop in your area on Sept. 19, 2015, from 8am to 4pm.  Perhaps you might want further light on this subject which may further you understanding as to "why?".
> 
> Please contact Brother Rich Bennett should you want more information on this Uncommon Masonic Education event.


I could see why it would be important to distinguish yourself when talking to non freemasons, but when talking about the craft with brothers that are freemasons, where does it say that if a brother is no longer active, he's not a freemason anymore, he's just a mason ?


----------



## coachn

Travelling Man91 said:


> Bro. Coach with all due respects, you still have yet to explain the difference between a Mason and a Freemason.


Thanks for being respectful my good Brother.  I have done this very thing ad nausea; as in "explain the difference(s)".  Perhaps not in this thread in depth, but in so many other venues that I've lost count.

Here are but a few of the links that could bring you up to speed on the subject, if studied:
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-craft-unmasked-book-preview-chapter.html
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-craft-unmasked-book-preview-chapter.html
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-coaches-coach-drawing-distinctions.html
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-coaches-coach-drawing-distinctions.html
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-coaches-coach-freemasonry-masonry.html
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-video-coaches-coach-building.html

I hope you find them of interest.

BTW - I have also done so within some of the books that I have published, fully footnoted with source materials, should you be so inclined.



Travelling Man91 said:


> I really would like to know the difference if there is a difference. From my understanding, I've heard freemasons call each other masons. I'm not talking about in ancient times, I'm asking about the use of the two words and how they differ in meanings. I believe calling someone a mason or freemason has the same context unless your talking about a trade. (Brick mason) although I prefer to call myself a freemason I have said I'm a Mason to shorten a conversation up.


Thanks.  One of the better ways to understand the difference is to begin by understanding that the word "Freemason" does not have the same meaning as "Free Mason" or "Free-mason"; this has been erroneously shared by conjecturing researchers for the past 300 years.  The word "freemason" was fabricated around the time of the creation of the Grand Lodge Era.  It meant, for all intents and purposes, "member of the society of 'Free & Accept Masons'".  The Society was a Total Immersion Role Playing Society that used theater as entertainment for dinner parties where such entertainment, along with food, drink and song, were provided.  

The society used for its source materials for its plays/skits the literature of the Stonecrafting guilds and then shaped them toward their own ends, which when put under a close scrutiny, clearly shows that the Society does in no way practice a speculative version of Stonecraft, aka "Operative Practice".  Any resemblance between the two is purely due to the masterful application of theatrical practice.  

Should you want to research this further, you can find ample information with chapter III.  Comparing the Crafts, found within the book "_The Craft Unmasked! The uncommon Origin of Freemasonry and its Practice_".  Yes, I am its author.


----------



## coachn

Travelling Man91 said:


> I could see why it would be important to distinguish yourself when talking to non freemasons, but when talking about the craft with brothers that are freemasons, where does it say that if a brother is no longer active, he's not a freemason anymore, he's just a mason ?


 I was clear when I used the word "might":

 He *might* be a *Mason* for life, but if he is *no longer a member* of the society, regardless of the reason why, he is no longer a *Freemason*. And the reverse is also true. To be a Freemason, as in, a paid up member, doesn't even require being a Mason.

I do not believe I used the words "no longer active" in my response.  That being said, Members are Freemasons.  That's how it works.  

BTW - I would never use the phrase "he's just a mason", unless it was in jest with Brothers who understood I was actually complimenting the man.  As in, "What does he know, he's just a mason", indicating that you better listen to him for he  is doing the Work that warrants respect for his Words.


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : So if a mason only pays his dues and never attendeds a meeting do you believe it's okay for him to wear his ring ?



If a brother only pays his dues and never attends, I absolutely favor him wearing his ring.



Travelling Man91 said:


> Next question : why wouldn't he be a mason for life if he were not kicked out the craft ? He did take the same solem ob as other masons. Does being a mason only mean paying your dues ?



One of our obligations is to support our lodge.  It's not our only obligation.


----------



## Glen Cook

Travelling Man91 said:


> ... Does being a mason only mean paying your dues ?



Sadly, in CGMNA Freemasonry, it is my impression that is correct.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Coach why do you do that?  You know that when a brother says mason he means freemason.....





MarkR said:


> As far as I know, he's the only one who insists that Masons and Freemasons are different things.


Gentlemen! Specificity of Language!  (That, for those who do not know, is a reference to {IMHO} a rather good movie called "The Giver")

Regardless of your knowledge of obscure movie quotes, there is the issue of the casual VS the specific use of language.  Words mean specific things, this is why we have dictionaries.  Sure, in everyday life we toss words around in nonspecific ways and just expect everyone to understand.  And generally that is good enough.  (If I say "I love hot dogs" and "I love my wife" I just expect you to understand the difference)  But when communicating subtle or nuanced concepts using the correct word, and understanding it's specific definition, can be vital to understanding.  

What I get from John's insistence on specific definition and word use is that he sees several kinds of Masons out there.  Perhaps he even thinks that it might be personally useful to some Masons to ask themselves which category they are in or want to be in.  As far as Specificity of Language goes, I vote in favor.


----------



## coachn

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Gentlemen! Specificity of Language!  (That, for those who do not know, is a reference to {IMHO} a rather good movie called "The Giver")
> 
> Regardless of your knowledge of obscure movie quotes, there is the issue of the casual VS the specific use of language.  Words mean specific things, this is why we have dictionaries.  Sure, in everyday life we toss words around in nonspecific ways and just expect everyone to understand.  And generally that is good enough.  (If I say "I love hot dogs" and "I love my wife" I just expect you to understand the difference)  But when communicating subtle or nuanced concepts using the correct word, and understanding it's specific definition, can be vital to understanding.
> 
> What I get from John's insistence on specific definition and word use is that he sees several kinds of Masons out there.  Perhaps he even thinks that it might be personally useful to some Masons to ask themselves which category they are in or want to be in.  As far as Specificity of Language goes, I vote in favor.


I JUST saw that movie and LOVED IT!  I love the emphasis it had on Specificity of Language.  I also love the way it showed how some words were proscribed out of the language to control the masses.  Thought-Provoking for sure!

And yes, you are grokking me my Brother!

A much older reference to this is that by Sir Frances Bacon when he wrote about Idols, specifically the idols of the marketplace.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Glen Cook said:


> Sadly, in CGMNA Freemasonry, it is my impression that is correct.


What is CGMNA ? I see this acronym used quite a bit.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

CONFERENCE OF GRAND MASTERS







OF MASONS IN NORTH AMERICA, Inc.

http://www.cgmna.org/


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Thank you brother. Is this only Grand Masters of GLS or does this include MWPHGL too ?


----------



## Ripcord22A

PHA had their own


----------



## Ripcord22A

Coach are you saying that a Mason is some one like you or Bro Cook and a freemason would be someone like me who had just began his journey?


----------



## Glen Cook

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Coach are you saying that a Mason is some one like you or Bro Cook and a freemason would be someone like me who had just began his journey?


I am one who is still learning my craft. While I may have knowledge, that is not commensurate with wisdom.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Glen Cook said:


> I am one who is still learning my craft. While I may have knowledge, that is not commensurate with wisdom.


Surely though, this statement is the beginning of wisdom.


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> Thank you brother. Is this only Grand Masters of GLS or does this include MWPHGL too ?



One for each branch of our family in the US.

http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/

Conference of Grand Masters Prince Hall Masons, Inc.


----------



## Levelhead

Ok so what if you fell in hard times and had to demit from your lodge cause you couldnt afford the dues? Your not expelled or suspended. 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Gentlemen! Specificity of Language!  (That, for those who do not know, is a reference to {IMHO} a rather good movie called "The Giver")
> 
> Regardless of your knowledge of obscure movie quotes, there is the issue of the casual VS the specific use of language.  Words mean specific things, this is why we have dictionaries.  Sure, in everyday life we toss words around in nonspecific ways and just expect everyone to understand.  And generally that is good enough.  (If I say "I love hot dogs" and "I love my wife" I just expect you to understand the difference)  But when communicating subtle or nuanced concepts using the correct word, and understanding it's specific definition, can be vital to understanding.
> 
> What I get from John's insistence on specific definition and word use is that he sees several kinds of Masons out there.  Perhaps he even thinks that it might be personally useful to some Masons to ask themselves which category they are in or want to be in.  As far as Specificity of Language goes, I vote in favor.


Brother, is this movie also a book? When I read the comment, I looked up on the bookshelf at work because I remembered seeing a book called the Giver up there. Wanted to know if they are tied together somehow.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Glen Cook said:


> What if he is expelled subsequent to trial?


I would just suggest that it is up to the Brother who is in good standing to show caution when dealing with others. Expelled and clandestine alike.

To answer the OP's question: You can wear your ring as a Master Mason in good conscience so long as you are current on your dues. This goes for members who have not been to their own lodge for years and still live locally as well as for others who had to relocate out of state but never affiliated with another Lodge.

To be honest, a Mason who first entertained my questions had not been to lodge for at least a decade. I still look upon him highly as a Mason compared to others who attend lodge regularly.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Brother, is this movie also a book? When I read the comment, I looked up on the bookshelf at work because I remembered seeing a book called the Giver up there. Wanted to know if they are tied together somehow.


Yes.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giver


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Yes.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giver


Cool, gonna give it a read!


----------



## dfreybur

Levelhead said:


> Ok so what if you fell in hard times and had to demit from your lodge cause you couldnt afford the dues?



I favor a brother on open demit wearing his ring.  I have no idea what the rules are for that in my jurisdictions.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

At the risk of being controversial, why would I care?  My involvement in Masonry does not extend to policing the the clothing and jewelry of others.  I may like or dislike you, but I am clear that I do not have the right to tell you how to dress.  Frankly I have more important things to worry about.  My priority is making me a better man.   Worrying about what you wear does not accelerate that process.  <end rant>


----------



## Glen Cook

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> At the risk of being controversial, why would I care?  My involvement in Masonry does not extend to policing the the clothing and jewelry of others.  I may like or dislike you, but I am clear that I do not have the right to tell you how to dress.  Frankly I have more important things to worry about.  My priority is making me a better man.   Worrying about what you wear does not accelerate that process.  <end rant>


Yes, we need Masonic bling police.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Glen Cook said:


> Yes, we need Masonic bling police.


Papers, please!


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> Yes, as he is a Mason in good standing


I am a relatively new MM having been raised for slightly over a year. But as I understand these things most things revolve  around the term "in good standing."


----------



## Warrior1256

mrpierce17 said:


> Keep waiting they will come you have to become a 365th degree Mason even the conspirators don't have the knowledge of this it's the circle within the circle within the circle of the elite.


I have read on these conspiracy websites that once you become a 33rd Degree in the Scottish Rite that you then learn that there are REALLY 365 degrees. I think that it was Alex Jones, lol. I love reading these things for their entertainment value. They crack me up.


----------



## Canadian Paul

Presumably, every leap year you become a 366 degree mason?

Just  wondering! LOL


----------



## Glen Cook

Warrior1256 said:


> I am a relatively new MM having been raised for slightly over a year. But as I understand these things most things revolve  around the term "in good standing."


I would be interested in a citation.


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> I would be interested in a citation.


No citation, just a personal observation.


----------



## Glen Cook

Warrior1256 said:


> No citation, just a personal observation.


I am aware of no jurisdiction that limits the wearing of insignia to those in good standing.  I would note that from a practical approach we are probably not seeing much of those who are not in good standing.


----------



## Akiles

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Coach are you saying that a Mason is some one like you or Bro Cook and a freemason would be someone like me who had just began his journey?



Reading the stated in One of the links indicated for the brother Coach....and having in consideration that I do not an English mother tongue man:

"....The spotlights shown by authors upon members who were true to Society Principles and members who were untrue to these principles...."

Members who were true to Society Principles = freemasons 

The others = masons 

Greetings.


Saludos.


----------

